# Boone and Crockett fox squirrel(pics)



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thinking this bad boy is getting stuffed! I don't do much squirrel hunting but I've shot a lot of em and this one was a hoss. Any suggestions where I should take it? Also when I freeze it is it the same a bird, wrap it and bag it?

















Only down fall it was taken with a scatter gun. Pelt isn't bad at all. Just a couple holes


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice booner! Just bag it. If you wrap it in paper you'll dry it out.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Thinking this bad boy is getting stuffed! I don't do much squirrel hunting but I've shot a lot of em and this one was a hoss. Any suggestions where I should take it? Also when I freeze it is it the same a bird, wrap it and bag it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a big squirrel. Personally I would have shot him too for trying to steal my Mello Yello.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Is mellow yellow baiting?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Heck of a tree rat!

Must going to be a hard winter.. all the fox squirrels I've seen this fall are real fat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Dam Mello Yellow stealing tree rats!


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a beast for sure!!!


----------



## Grumpy 2 (Mar 9, 2010)

If you are going to mount it I would take it to Jim and Sons Taxidermy in chelsea. He has a website, just do a google search for it. He has one or two in the show room that I was admiring the other day. That squirrel is a monster!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That's a nice one for sure, congrats!


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Thinking this bad boy is getting stuffed! I don't do much squirrel hunting but I've shot a lot of em and this one was a hoss. Any suggestions where I should take it? Also when I freeze it is it the same a bird, wrap it and bag it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if anyone on here knows if it's leagel to skin a squrril in the feild? I know the book says you can't destroy the sex of the animal but it would be alot easier when their warm


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

if hunters changed their mentality and all started practicing QSM..we could all see squirrels like this :lol:


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

flockshot said:


> if hunters changed their mentality and all started practicing QSM..we could all see squirrels like this :lol:


 hahaha thats awesome!!!


----------

